# Help frog with eye issue



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

What is this? Do I need to quarantine this frog away from the others?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tennill said:


> What is this? Do I need to quarantine this frog away from the others?
> View attachment 85858


Quarantine of the sick animal is not just for the sake of the others which have probably already been exposed. It is also so you can more closely control environmental parameters to better treat the problem. All of that to say: yes, quarantine it and, get the opinion of a qualified vet.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't have a local frog vet so what can I do.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tennill said:


> I don't have a local frog vet so what can I do.


If you don't have a frog vet try calling a regular vet. I am not a doctor and can not offer medical advice


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> If you don't have a frog vet try calling a regular vet. I am not a doctor and can not offer medical advice


Very few of us on DB are qualified to offer medical advice and professional assistance should be found as soon as possible. With that said, it appears that your tinc has an eye infection. I would consult a vet for treatment information as I do not practice.

If you look at frogface's signature, she includes a link that can find you a local vet.

Hope the little guy improves
John


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I had a RETF that had what looked very similar, went to a "local exotic vet", gave some ointment, $200 later, no luck fixing the issue, did not want to spent additional $$, so I ended up putting him down. Hope for the best


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have had many years experience breeding, keeping, working closely with my exotics vet, medicating ill frogs as well.To me it looks like the frog has an eye infection, I have seen those before. I have in the past treated with Baytril which is mixed with frog safe water and applied via spray water and in the water bowl. Baytril is a dog antibiotic. Another treatment I have used is Opthalmic eye ointment which can be purchased at local feed stores. Ideally a vet should be seen. I would set up a 10 gal. tank as a isolation tank with areas of cover, water, a few plants, keep it simple. good luck, Bill


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

All is well and the frogs eye is back to normal again.


----------

